# Sienna ate half a pencil ;-(



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I bet she injests alot more sticks than you ever see!! 

guess you could give her bread to coat it; I don't think (?) lead is a scarey thing like it was 50 years ago.


----------



## Colorwolf (Feb 21, 2011)

Most probably you will be checking her poop to see if well.... she releases it. Highly doubt her stomach can digest the pencil. My dog once ate a rubber fuzzy... not even sure how he ate it... Thank God he poop it out whole... sorry for the disgusting bit, but it was funny when i say it


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Pencils are not lead they are graphite. I can tell you from my experience that pencils do not harm a dog. I have had many dogs ( done rescue for 30yrs) that have eaten pencils and even a pen or two.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I think she will be ok, probably chewed it into tiny pieces!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Been there, done that. Max was fine. He chewed it into nice little sharp wood shards and suffered no ill effects. I can understand worrying because you don't see hide nor hair. For sure, keep an eye on your doggy but hopefully, no worries.

Hopefully didn't eat the eraser side...that would be my only concern. If not, I think you'll probably be golden!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

I just got back from the vet. We had them make her throw up, given her history. (she's had 2 $1400 endoscopies for sharp bone fragments) Not good when you are very tight on $$, but didn't want the alternative consequences if it something worse happened and the pieces cut her being possibly harder wood than a stick. We didn't have the best afternoon to begin with and I think she was trying to get our attention. ;-( She certainly did. 

They did the drops in her eye and she puked 4 times. She still had some kibble from this morning in her tummy, along with grass and some pieces that looked like kibble but were more red brick color. The vet wasn't sure what they were. The pencil pieces were in small, but sharp pieces and the outside cover had unraveled. She hadn't eaten the eraser end.

$165 for the visit. I wonder if PetPlan will cover some of it? Hubby is furious.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad you took her to the vet and glad that she chewed her pencil meal 40 times. Pencil lead is not lead at all and actually a mix of carbon and clay so no worries there. I'm sure Sienna will be fine but keep us posted.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Honey has eating a couple of pencils, a pen, leather wallete, leathergloe, part of a leather belt, sticks, rocks, and has always been just fine----depsite my worrying myself silly each ime.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Glad she is doing fine.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Glad she's OK. Better safe than having to worry. I've been lucky. Ike chews everything but doesn't swallow, just chews it like gum.


----------

